# Too FAT 4 board, now what?



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I personally don't think its a big deal at all. I have always rode boards to small for my recommended weight size and never had a problem. People will tell you to get a board based on its weight range and not on length. Well I never wanted to have to throw around a deck that is almost 6 feet long. I weigh around 190-200lbs and I'll be on a 155 Ride Machete(115-165) this season. I'm 5'9 and picked the 155 because its just below my chin and the perfect size for my kind of riding. You'll be fine with what you picked to ride.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ha..I'm currnetly 200lbs and my boards are 155's..You'll be fine the way I see it is as long as you don't have toe/heel drag and you have a comfortable stance your good. Hell I know this guy who's atleast 230lbs and rides 155 and kills everything.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I will give you the opposite opinion, I think a 152 for your weight is way too small especially considering that board. The Agent is more of an all mountain board, the only way I could see a 152 for your weight would be a dedicated rail board. Weight is the most important factor in choosing a board so depending on what you want to do with it I would try and exchange it out for a 155.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I rode a 152 WWW last season and Im your weight.

It wont be a big deal


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/18410-board-size-too-small.html

why start two threads in a week asking the same question?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> I rode a 152 WWW last season and Im your weight.
> 
> It wont be a big deal


But the weapon is exactly the kind of board I think you would downsize on. If he got the Agent I would think he wants 155. If it is too late to exchange don't worry too much, its not like you wont be able to ride it, it just may not be ideal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

But aren't the agent and the WWW very similar boards? Both are park oriented with all mountain abilities, why would you want to downsize a WWW and not an agent?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

S.O.V said:


> But aren't the agent and the WWW very similar boards? Both are park oriented with all mountain abilities, why would you want to downsize a WWW and not an agent?


I could certainly be wrong but I view the weapon as more of a noodle while the Agent is stiffer and designed to handle bigger jumps and more freeriding. 

"Built, tested and proven as the leader in freestyle progression, the K2 WWW snowboard is designed for innovation in the streets, parks and everywhere in between. The WWW's Jib Tip design features a longer effective edge with shorter nose and tail allow you to drop down 5cm in board size without losing the stability of a longer board. Perfecting those jibs and butters is now easier than ever, as a soft flex and smooth predictable feel is what you can expect of this snowboard."

"Whether you get wayward on shred hitting massive park jumps, popping off groomed rollers, rewinding off stumps, or charging untracked lines, the Agent adds stoke to all side of the collective addiction. With a flex and feel that leaves the creativity up to the individual rider, the Agent will let you define your approach to snowboarding, not the other way around. For clearing ropes more easily, the new Reverse-V carbon stringer focuses your ollie power in the tail without adding any unwanted torsional stiffness."


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

you'll be fine man, don't sweat it


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

the WWW is softer than the agent. The WWW is more like the Artifact.

Get the 152 if thats what you want, it will be a fun ride. no reason you cant do it


----------



## DrewDrew (Oct 20, 2009)

The weight reccomedation is for the rated feel of the board.

So if the board is supposed to be really stiff and ridged with a 165lbs dude on it, it will be softer and have increased flex with a 185lbs rider on it. 

Additionally the length wont hurt you all that much. The board will be easier to handle but you will not go as fast. 

I am 6'2" and 210lbs and I ride a 156 burton dom and a 162 K2 select. It all depends on what I am looking to do on that day out.

Hoped I helped a lil.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As most have said, don't sweat it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

S.O.V said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just picked up a ROME AGENT 152 for the 09/10 season, pretty psyched about it. However, I was looking at the sizing chart for the board and it says its recommended for a weight range of 110-165lbs. I'm currently 185lbs & 5'7.5. What will happen when I ride this board and I'm 20lbs too heavy for it? Is it a bad thing or not a big deal? Thanks for the help!


Not knowing what I was doing, I bought a 154 board. Put my 240 lbs frame on it and rode it all season. It wasn't an issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, good to know it won't be a big deal, definitely relieves some pressure since I havent gotten to try it for myself yet


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i ride smaller boards as well. 5'7 175 on a 152.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

and no issues with riding trails/mountain riding due to the smaller board?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You shouldn't have any issues. If you're thinking of riding some deep pow, then you may have an issue.


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I ride a 150cm im about 5"11 150lbs I have no troubles at all if anything I prefer riding a little bit smaller board.


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

Don't pay attention to the weight ratings they have nothing to do with how much weight the board can handle they are there so that the companies have a way to rate the stiffness. 

I'm 5'10" and 190lbs and I ride mostly my 151 airobic / 152 hero / 155 uninc

If anything the thing u worry bout most is waist width and foot size.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

******** said:


> Don't pay attention to the weight ratings they have nothing to do with how much weight the board can handle they are there so that the companies have a way to rate the stiffness.
> 
> I'm 5'10" and 190lbs and I ride mostly my 151 airobic / 152 hero / 155 uninc
> 
> If anything the thing u worry bout most is waist width and foot size.


My foot size is good for my boards waist width. I'm pumped I don't have to return this board now knowing the weight to size chart doesnt mean if you are overweight the board will preform like shit. Thanks a bunch


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Youll get used to it either way but it is on the short size but if its too late to do anything dont worry


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

You'll kill your spins and rails for sure, but make sure you get a fast running start into Pow. You stall out and sink like a Motherf*cker. And don't forget to lean back hard!


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm 165lbs 5'10 and ride a 157 burton twin. 152 is deff on the small side for 185 lbs, I rode a 152 before and it felt like a kids board heh. If you like it thats all that matters though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

sov, u might have an issue with stance width not being wide enough. And any pow more than 6-10 inches...its going to suck...i mean sink. Wouldn't get away with it on a puke day here...i'm 5'6" and 180# and my 158 doesn't cut it on anything more than 8-10+" of fresh...needs to be at least a 162 for those days


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah I can definitely appreciate the powder argument, only problem is, I'm on the east coast so I never see it, I'm always riding the packed stuff, so I don't really see pow being much of an issue. If it I'm going out in the fresh stuff I'll definitely switch out to my longer board


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

It seems like a lot of you guys are around my height, but so much bigger. Im 5'8" and about 140lbs. How old are you guys?


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

I was 5'7.5" and 120lbs when I was 19 and am 5'8" and 155lbs now at 23. I still ride about the same size boards (147-151). I currently ride a 147 and 148 a lot and probably am almost 30lbs "too" heavy for those. I don't notice any difference other than being able to lock down a nose press better nowadays. I hated being 120 lbs and trying to jib. But being a teenager can be tough to put on a couple pounds. Once my crazy metabolism slowed down I put on a few and am glad of it.
Basically ride whatever you can handle. I consider weight recommendations a safety net for warranty purposes, and only truly relavent when you're bookin' on some hard pack or floating on pow. If you're only 5'7" I wouldn't try to hit rails on something bigger than 152 anyway. I am about that height and use a 148 for most riding.


----------

